# Cordless Clippers



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I use the Arco for the poodles' FFT and really like it. It is small and compact. I sometimes use it for their body, too, but it is small so it does take longer than my mom's big old Oster. The Arco also do not heat up, which is great.

A 5 way adjustable blade means you keep the same blade on the clippers but you slide this little knob to adjust the blade from a 9 to a 40 (in the case of the Arco).


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I have the Bravura and I love it. Kodi sounds a lot like Merlin it's perfect for my hard to groom little boy. Nice and quiet so I can clip his face. I also like that you can plug it in and use it wired if you forget to charge it. It has a very long plug. I've had mine for almost 2 years now. 

I also have purchased metal snap on combs for the bravura (you need the bravura kind) to give Kodi a longer look. The plastic ones it comes with works... but the metal ones are SO much better. A 9 is the longest it can be set to, and that is still very short. I have the 1/4 and 1/2 inch combs. For a Mini I can groom Kodi with the bravura faster than I can do him with a standard clipper because he isn't as stressed out about it. The Bravura also is 9-40 blades (9, 10, 15, 30, 40).

Which reminds me Need to clip Kodi's face before I leave!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a cordless Laube Speed Feed - but I wouldn't call it a power-house... it works for what we use it for. It also has the adjustable blade and I LOVE that feature. It's very easy to change and handy when I want to move from one section to another that I want to use a different blade length.

The other thing I like about the Speed Feed is that it has two batteries and I have one in the charger at all times - the blades also never get hot!

I wish I was in the market for a new clipper/trimmer/grooming tools, etc... I don't NEED anything, but it's always so DARN FUN to shop!! :lol: Good luck with your search!

Barb


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> The other thing I like about the Speed Feed is that it has two batteries and I have one in the charger at all times - the blades also never get hot!


Ah, yes, same with the Arco! I always have one battery in the charger.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

not sure if this is allowed or not but groomers choice has the bravura mini on sale for 69.95 right now 
Wahl BravMini Trimmer-Groomer's Choice Pet Products


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I have a cordless Laube Speed Feed - but I wouldn't call it a power-house... it works for what we use it for. It also has the adjustable blade and I LOVE that feature. It's very easy to change and handy when I want to move from one section to another that I want to use a different blade length.
> 
> The other thing I like about the Speed Feed is that it has two batteries and I have one in the charger at all times - the blades also never get hot!
> 
> ...


If i have to do a 10 shave down at work i use my Speed feeds now- even though i hav a huge heavy duty (DOuble k seperate motor) my lord these cut through pelted coats like BUTTA on the 9 setting. Im wanting a 7 blade for em now


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> I have a cordless Laube Speed Feed - but I wouldn't call it a power-house... it works for what we use it for. It also has the adjustable blade and I LOVE that feature.
> 
> Barb


Barb,
My Speed Feeds were really powerful at first and have gotten wimpier and wimpier as time has gone on. I got new batteries, but that didn't do it. Am thinking maybe I need a replacement handpiece.... but haven't done it yet.
Need to do something. Archie hates the bigger clippers because they vibrate and tickle on his face. But the Wahl Mini Arco's are too close (#30) and leave him looking like he's got road rash!

Nancy


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

A'n'A Mom said:


> Barb,
> My Speed Feeds were really powerful at first and have gotten wimpier and wimpier as time has gone on. I got new batteries, but that didn't do it. Am thinking maybe I need a replacement handpiece.... but haven't done it yet.
> Need to do something. Archie hates the bigger clippers because they vibrate and tickle on his face. But the Wahl Mini Arco's are too close (#30) and leave him looking like he's got road rash!
> 
> Nancy


My first Speed Feed got bumped off the grooming table one too many times :doh: and got a little less powerful too. I was so bummed, but I ordered a Purrrl top part (the part with the blade) separately. Originally I got an entire clipper kit that had the double charger, two batteries, etd. and the replacement part was much cheaper than the kit. I think the Purrrl part was under $40 (but it was a while ago so I might be dreaming?) but it's cool because it has lights on it too! And it's purple (or as we like to call it in our house... PLUM!) The first one still works, just not as powerfully as the new one - I really do love that the blade has that plastic/rubber coating on it and just doesn't ever get hot!


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> My first Speed Feed got bumped off the grooming table one too many times :doh: and got a little less powerful too. I was so bummed, but I ordered a Purrrl top part (the part with the blade) separately.


Shucks, Barb! I should have ordered one while they were still $35 without the fancy LED lights and stuff. Just looked and it's $52.53 plus shipping, etc. :ahhhhh:
Bummed!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone, for the responses. Right now I'm torn between two clippers:

1- Wahl Moser Arco SE
2- Wahl Bravura

I like the Wahl Arco because of this review comment:


> These clippers will cut through any type of coarse, dirty, matted or extremely fine hair. In our opinion, this is the best clipper out there!..._You don’t want to have to run back and forth over the same patch of fur_ because it can be painful for your dog and tiring for you.


...and because it's supposed to be extremely quiet! 

*Chocolate Millie*--do you find this to be true? Also, is the adjustable blade easy to master (figure out)? 

I like the Wahl Bravura because of this review comment:


> The Wahl® BravuraTM Dog Clipper combines the same outstanding cutting performance of the Wahl® ARCO SE Clipper but with improved torque control. This allows the BravuraTM Clipper to maintain constant speed even under a heavy load.


So, I'm torn. Merlin really hates the noise and size of the Oster A5/Andis full-sized clipper, so ideally I want a clipper that works well and is _quiet_. The Wahl Moser Arco comes with 2 batteries yet the Bravura has a cord option. Hhhhmmm. 

Decisions, decisions. I'm going to see if the local shops carry both so I can view both up close and personal.

THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Thank you everyone, for the responses. Right now I'm torn between two clippers:
> 
> 1- Wahl Moser Arco SE
> 2- Wahl Bravura
> ...


Yes, it is very quiet compared to those noisy Osters. Really reduces stress on the dog. It is also true that I have never had to go over the same piece of hair twice, but I will say that I don't think I have ever had to do this even with my mom's old Oster clippers.

I know of professional handlers and groomers that use the Wahl Bravura and the Arco. I think it is just personal preference. My Arco is pink - which is fun! 

And, yes, the adjustable blade is very easy to manage. You literally slide it from left to right (left being the 9, right being the 40, and the other blade lengths in between.)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Wow, that was fast!!! Thanks again. I might break down and just get both. I have three poodles after all--that's a good excuse. 
My Oster A5 is great--don't have to go over hair twice. It's the smaller, less powerful Oster cordless that made me do that. (And so far, Merlin only tolerates cordless on his face.) Not good. :-( 

But I'm thinking both of these will work! Woot!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have the pink wahl arco moser. it's perfect for face feet and tail. cordless. quiet.
i have a laube corded which i use for body. louder but it's definitely more powerful.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Okay, I ordered the Wahl Arco SE--will let you know how it works out!


----------

